# What time is the Sort by Store Close cut off?



## tgtboy (Dec 6, 2020)

At what time does the system stop dropping units for the team to be picked for Sort by Close? I’m pretty sure for the 4:30s is like 2PM but is it the same for Sort by Close?


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Dec 6, 2020)

I think it is supposed to be around 8 or 9 but I noticed that sometimes it stops around 5 or 6 even though we are still getting more units, but I'm pretty sure its also affected by the hours scheduled and how much you've already done that day.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 6, 2020)

*Sigh... *
*@Planosss knows we don't ask or tell our store numbers.*
*He was just displaying his rather awkward sense of humor.
Moving right along.*


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Dec 30, 2020)

I've had items drop in at 1147pm in mpm needing to be picked,packed,sorted by midnight. 🙃


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Dec 31, 2020)

I've always been told 8:30pm, but MPM can be quirky. 

My favorite is when e-Pick and MPM don't communicate well (i.e. when your team picks 3 carts after 9:00 but the MPM numbers don't go down at all).


----------

